# spaniel ear problem (Pseudomonas)



## Happymouse (Jun 19, 2008)

My poor dog has Pseudomonas a chronic ear infection in one ear which is resistant to antibiotics. Has anyone managed to cure it ? We are following all the vets advice and treating it every day with prescribed medication. It started last year and goes on and on and on.........He has just had a leg operation too. Poor dog is having a tough time.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Pseudomonas can be transferable via contact so you have to be real careful. Gentamycin is used frequently in hospitals to clear up infection especially in skin.
Did your vet take a sample to culture for sensitivities as there are quite a few antibiotics that can be used so wondering why it is resistant?
Most bacterial infections can be cleaned with acetic acid, maybe try cleaning with vingar as cannot see it doing any harm and may help


----------



## Happymouse (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes the Vet has taken swabs and cultures etc. We are treating with Triz and Sudolan again. Can I use diluted tea tree oil ? Getting desperate for a cure !


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

You could use Tea Tree but it will not help clear it, better with white vingar


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Is (pseudomonas) a kind of yeast infection as my mastiff from 5mths old suffered from bad ears the vets treated her with GAC drops then surolan ,she then had to have an op due to her ear flap filling with blood and had buttons sewn onto her ear it was a never ending nightmare the vet said the sample he took was the strangest ever bcus their was a strain of e coli in theirim pleased to say they evetually put her on aurizon and edt (think thats what it was called)an ear cleaner that the vet took so much out and put a form of antibiotics in weve never had to use it since, but we get the aurizon if she has any flare ups and what ive found to be brill with the soreness and smelly gunk that she gets when they flare up is thornit powder since useing this she doesnt get so many flare ups at all,and i now use it as the main earcleaner in the house instead of the leo earcleaner


----------



## Happymouse (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you for replying to my dog's problem. I have ordered some Thornit and Epiotic. Keeping our paws crossed this will work.


----------



## Happymouse (Jun 19, 2008)

I have just applied Thornit to his outer ear with a small soft brush. Dare I tell the vet I have done it ?


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

yes my vet knows i use it and said theirs no harm in it i think hes miffed really bcus we dont have to go there so oftencan i ask where you got your thornit from?


----------



## JoanneB (Jun 22, 2008)

Try an old fashioned dog ear canker powder. Do a search on google and you'll find lots of places sell it. It was developed 200 years ago and I know of many people who have used it on their dogs with continuous/repeated ear infections and it has cleared it up. It dries up the infection. I also use it once a week and pluck excess ear hair and this is an excellent preventative treatment to prevent infections in the future.

Hope this helps x


----------



## Happymouse (Jun 19, 2008)

I bought the Thornit from Welcome to Petmeds.co.uk - Pet Medication Supplies and some Epiotic ear cleaner which is brilliant. It does a really good job. I have only used the Thornit once so far. I can't see any puss in his ear now and hope the two products will cure him eventually. I have also put him on a Spiritual healing list !


----------



## JoanneB (Jun 22, 2008)

That's brilliant news. And after reading the thread, I looked and saw that Thornit do the powder, which is what you're using. The ear infection will be cleared up in no time. Vets would love to recommend it, but they're not licensed to do so, unfortunately.


----------



## Happymouse (Jun 19, 2008)

Not cured yet. Yellowy gunk back ! Don't know what to do now. Should I flush his ears again or put Thornit in ? So fed up with this problem.


----------

